# How do you view surges on the map?



## Sum Gai (Feb 8, 2017)

I've read in various places that there's supposed to be an overlay showing areas where prices are surging, but I have yet to see anything like that on my map since I started, just a little surge icon popping up here and there. is that all I'm able to get now? That little icon with no way to know where in my city there is a lack of drivers? or is my city just that over-saturated 24/7?


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Sum Gai said:


> I've read in various places that there's supposed to be an overlay showing areas where prices are surging, but I have yet to see anything like that on my map since I started, just a little surge icon popping up here and there. is that all I'm able to get now? That little icon with no way to know where in my city there is a lack of drivers? or is my city just that over-saturated 24/7?


Yes to all your questions.

Don't go chasing the surge. Pax will ride out the surge, and re-request later. Also, there is a delay on the heat map on Drivers app vs the Pax app.


----------



## Sum Gai (Feb 8, 2017)

hmm, so much for making more then 5 bucks per ride for a reasonable distance, then...
wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't only ever a single ride every hour.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Use the Destination Filter (if available in your area) to get to a well known hot spot and surges regularly. Better to be paid base to get to your spot rather than dead mile it. Stay off line when you get there. Wait for the surge, and be patient for the surge to climb.


----------



## Sum Gai (Feb 8, 2017)

how do I find this destination filter, if it's in my app? where do I find it?


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

It's in the upper left corner of the home screen (clip board icon on Android, should be similar on iOS).


----------

